# supertunerTV



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

ok, i was watchin super tuner tv on tnn this morning and ed bergenholtz hit a 500 reaction time (a perfect time, it cant get anybetter) and the camera guy went around askin people if they thought they could beat that time. so they ask everyone and they all say they cant cuz its impossible without redliting. and finally they come over to this kid that looks like he just barly got his permit and he says he can beat that time ne day cuz hes got hella stickers on his car....AND HES FRIGGIN SERIOUS! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i hate those kinda people that think stickers make them fast. its a bunch of bull. and i think he had a honda....(didnt see that on comin). im sorry if i wasted ur time i jus needed to say that that kid was stupid and he shouldnt have a car in the first place. its ricers like him that give imports a bad name....

ugh...i hate that kid.....


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

The Signal S15 was sick! So was the Apex Integration R34!


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

omg hell yea! Apex built r34!!!:drooooool:


----------



## racin-type (Aug 13, 2003)

aaaaaaaaaaaahhhh one time i miss that show and it had something really good on damn oh well next week


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Ricer logic says that ever sticker cuts 10 seconds from reaction time. Take his reaction time of two minutes(probably will piss his pants when the light turns), minus the # of stickers multiplied by 10, and you will have a r/t of less that .500


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

vodKA said:


> *Ricer logic says that ever sticker cuts 10 seconds from reaction time. Take his reaction time of two minutes(probably will piss his pants when the light turns), minus the # of stickers multiplied by 10, and you will have a r/t of less that .500 *


 HAHAHAHAAH 

5 or more "NOS" stickers are scientifically proven to help racers become more focused according to APC


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

hahaha so friggin true vodKA! and after the guys 2 min r/t he still does a 5 min run cuz his 19's and super-duper-showoff-lookatme body kit and stickers up the a$$ and 4 15" subs with an amp for each weighed him down....


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Don't forget that his bodykit's ugly design would cause a negative aerodynamic effect (worse than H2s,) thereby slowing him down even more. So, in the end he'll run a 1/4 mile like a 12 year old addicted to twinkies.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Did you see that Signal S15 get whopped by that old corvette? That was me driving the Vette. They came and asked me if I was wiling to race the S15 so, I played stupid and said yes. They had no idea our car runs 9.60 in the 1/4.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

vodKA said:


> *Don't forget that his bodykit's ugly design would cause a negative aerodynamic effect (worse than H2s,) thereby slowing him down even more. So, in the end he'll run a 1/4 mile like a 12 year old addicted to twinkies. *


LMAO... that's hilarious!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hey now, little fat kids that are addicted to twinkies can run pretty fast if there's food in front of them. they just need that little motivation.


----------

